# Rainbow Vacuum cleaner repair



## pinkertonpv (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a 6 year old Rainbow system, Model E2. I stepped on the cord as I was carrying it downstairs and pulled the cord out of the unit. Still attached but the motor will not turn on. I am handy with tools and have repaired electrical appliances, but I am having difficulty disassembling the Rainbow unit. Only a few screws visible after the water bowl is removed. Maybe held together by snaps, etc, but I cannot see any obvious locations and don't want to just pry away. I have found schematics on the web , but no repair directions yet. I have searched this site and found only two post. One mentioned the prying apart which I might have to do. Hope I can get some disassembly instructions. 

Anyone ever disassembled a Rainbow before. Can you get me started. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pinkertonpv (Aug 13, 2008)

*Update on Rainbow repair*

Update on the Rainbow repair.
I found 4 additional screws under the two clear plastic side panels with the golden paper inserts. After figuring out how to pry these two plastic inserts off, there were 2 screws under each one. Took those out and the plastic shell came off the unit exposing the motor and all the extras. Cleaned the dust and foreign matter out of the motor housing and other places, blew the dust off the shop vac type paper filter protecting the motor and generally cleaned everything in sight. Oh yeah, repaired the electrical cord. There is an electrical fitting with 4 wires running into it that fits in a socket that had become loose. In addition, I found a safety switches to keep the motor from running when the water bowl is off. Rainbow works fine.


----------



## Carlos dias (10 mo ago)

*Rainbow e2 gold dont work*

Hello, I did a complete cleaning inside my rainbow e2 gold, I turned everything on correctly, I put a new switch and turned on the plug and it worked for an hour and I noticed through the vacuum vent that a red light flashed and it never worked again after I bought a new power board on the internet because the one I had didn't work, I turned on the new one and to my amazement it worked another two hours and turned off,, at home the electrical energy is a little weak but the plates stop working, I've already done the same in 3 rainbow e2 gold vacuum cleaners and they all stop working , is there any way to repair the board or to reset the board , I have a friend who understands electronics but it doesn't show the defect , please help me I am from Portugal


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Carlos dias Welcome to the forums. You are responding to a 13 year old thread. The original posters may not be tuned in. If you need help, it is always good to start your own thread so you will get more coverage throughout the forums.


----------



## Carlos dias (10 mo ago)

Can you help me with my vacuum cleaner


----------

